
Germany's New Immigration Law - DoreenMichele
https://www.reddit.com/r/IWantOut/comments/f5rqx3/news_all_you_need_to_know_about_germanys_new_law/
======
wink
Interesting, this is the first time I heard about this. Can only speak from IT
experience, but it didn't seem really hard to immigrate to Germany with a BSc
so far - but selection bias, I obviously only talked to the people who managed
to come here.

My point being - will this really change a lot? Seems to be tailored to the
specific group that already had the best chances to be accepted. Still a good
change though.

------
dogma1138
I wonder what recent changes in the bloc might have pushed Germany to pass
such legislation.

Also interesting that all non-EU/EEA countries with the exception of one in
particular can now enter Germany as tourists as apply for a job seeker visa
without having to apply for permission prior to entry.

~~~
zenlot
UK points based system. It will be much harder to enter UK now and this is
where Germany will offer alternative. A very strategic move by Germany.

